# Snails!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So I have 2 snails. One is black and one ivory. They are mystery snails. So my question is, why does my black snail attach himself to my ivory snails shell and NEVER seem to let go? He's not mating with her because they arent attaching their soft underbellies together...I'm really confused. She seems to hate it. So should I get rid of him? Or is this natural and cool?

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sounds to me like they are mateing or the black one is trying to mate with the Ivory. They mate by the male getting onto the females shell then he inserts himself inside of her from there. Your Ivory snail may not be ready to breed or may also be a male (they will try to mate with each other) so that may be why she trys to get him off her back.


----------

